# Peaches - how many puppies?



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Deleted, see new poll!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm gonna go with lucky number 7!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Deleted, by reason of incompetence


----------

